# turbo kit



## bessas (Jan 23, 2011)

hi looking for a complete single turbo kit for a r33 gtr looking to achieve around the 550 bhp mark 
if anyone knows of anything please let me know
thanks


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Try looking for to4z they are good for around 600 bhp and really fast spool time . Had one before fantastic setup


----------



## bessas (Jan 23, 2011)

still looking for something used if anyone knows wheres a complete sept up please let me know many thanks :bowdown1:


----------

